
Mathematical Linguistics [pdf] - octatoan
http://people.mokk.bme.hu/~kornai/termeszetes/ml.pdf
======
whitten
This is intriguing, as the author seems to want to mix formal and informal
systems describing mathematics.

I wonder how resources like [http://www.mizar.org](http://www.mizar.org) would
impact his effort ?

